# Steering problems! need help quick!



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

Okay well i got a 16ft carolina skiff with a 40hp johnson. (steering, not tiller)

today while tweaking a few things(cosmetically) i went to go change the angle the motor was facing because it was it the way of getting to my work bench. when i went to turn it it wouldn't budge. Then i put grease in all the grease keys and still nothing. Looking for anything it could be caught on. so far nothing.

Help?
What could be the problem? I need an easy fix? 

thanks!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Steering ram is jammed or cable interior is rusted solid.
Just my guess, especially if it hasn't been run in a while.

                                        :'(

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1273889739


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

ran about 3 weeks ago


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Disconnect the steering arm.
If the outboard turns, you know it's the cable.


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

ok thanks. anything i could do to fix the cable if its "bad"


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If it's just the ram inside the tilt tube,
loosen, remove, clean, lube, reinstall.
If the cable is corroded it's unsafe, replace it.


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

okay.. thanks.

has it in water 3-4 weeks ago and it was stuck in the beginning but was able to loosen it. hopefully just some lube


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

oo wait how would i know if it corroded just from looks?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If after disconnecting the steering arm, the outboard moves
then you know it's the ram or the cable. After removing the ram from the tilt tube
try to turn the steering wheel, if the wheel wont turn then the cable is rusted inside.


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

ooo darn. i know its an old cable and the previous owner didnt take too much care so maybe its just time to replace it 

How expensive are they?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=teleflex+steering+cables&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbo=u&tbs=shop:1&source=og&sa=N&tab=wf&biw=1264&bih=537&fp=c801187a8d9c3641


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

lets see.... its been a while but i replaced one years ago and think it was around $100 maybe a little more :-/


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

ok removed the bolt and that "bar thing" and it moves without being connected

but how do i actually remove cable. when i go to take the big bolt off connected to the cable it twists the cable with it. it that bad or do i just keep twisting the bolt off?

there actually 2 bolts. one on the cable and one against the motor

how do i remove cable


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Nut against the outboard bracket stays put.
The one farthest from the bracket has to be loosened.


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

it does spin but twist's the cable with it?


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

got the nut off! now what?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Pull the cable-ram all the way out of the tilt tube.


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

been there dont that. after that?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I see the outboard moves...does the steering wheel?


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

yes outboard moves when not connected and same with the steering wheel. everything works fine until connected.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

When the steering wheel is turned the ram is pushed and pulled
back and forth, but not when connected to the outboard?


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

yup pretty much. when the nut(on the cable) it taken of the threads i can spin the steering wheel as far as it can both ways. but when connected i cant.


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

never mind ram doesnt move at all. it looks like it does but i was mistaken.

easy fix?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You can try to work it loose, but no guarantees it'll stay fixed.
The inner cable has probably rubbed through the inner lining
and allowed water to come in contact with the steel casing coils.
Once they start to rust, you can't win, safest bet is to replace.
You don't want to have to fight your steering when on the water.
That can get you killed.


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

well i just need it for this weekend... ill try all i can. will most local marine stores sell steering cable?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, shop around.
You'll need to know the length of the one you have now.
That length is from the nut at the outboard end
to the nut at the steering gear box connection under the console


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

okay ill just run a rope next to it and then measure the rope..

sounds like a plan


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You already know you'll have to remove it to replace it.
So disassemble it now, no rope needed if it's laying on the driveway...


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

ooo duh!


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

okay. wait! when then steering cable isnt connected it the motor wont turn? that normal. just starting to think cables fine.

so when i take the bolt nut that connects cable the motor wont turn by ist self?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Let's make this simple...one step at a time... 
Is the cable removed from the outboard?


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

cable is disconnected and removed.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

With the outboard in the vertical (running ) position
if you grab the outboard, can you turn it left and right?
Does it move smoothly and with little effort?


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

outboard vertical, yes
But still connected to the steering arm,
it does not move at all, but when the steering arm and cable arent connected it moves flawlessly. 

Even with he steering cable connected and the arms not it moves


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Remove steering arm from outboard
that's the part in the pic below.
Save all the nuts and washers, you'll need them.
Remember which parts came from where.
Take pics if needed.


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

okay. just did it,

I believe the metal bar beneath the steering arm (the one it connects too) is jammed?

but lets do what your saying to do ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The tilt tube is threaded at both ends and has large nuts holding it in place.
The ram runs through the tilt tube and looks like stainless steel.
Is the ram still in the tilt tube?


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

ummm HUH? I think. i do have the piece with the big bolts threaded on to hold in place?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The ram is the metal rod indicated by the yellow arrow,
is it still inside the tilt tube?


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

oo yah its there. but doesnt move more than an inch


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Ram is still there but you have removed the cable.

                                    ;D

Yes, you had a serious problem, the cable is supposed to be
firmly connected to the ram, other wise you can't steer the boat.
Good thing to find out on land, not on the water.
You now have to remove the ram, gently, from the tilt tube.
Spray lube ( wd40 ), channel locks, paper towels are needed.
Maybe also a block of wood to tap the ram loose and through the tilt tube.
Twist the ram back and forth, spray lube into the gap
between the ram and the tilt tube, paper towels to catch the mess.
Work the ram completely out of the tilt tube, a little at a time.
Once it's out, clean the inside of the tilt tube out until spotless.


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

will i need a new cable?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, that cable is supposed to be one with the ram.
It needs to look like this...

See how the ram is part of the cable assembly?


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

yah i see... can i shouldnt be too hard... just a heart breaker :'(

hopefully i can fix it in a day or 2


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Getting the ram out shouldn't be too hard. It worked a few weeks ago.
Once its out installing a new cable is about a 3 hour job for a non-professional.
Instructions are included with the new cable. Read and follow the steps...


DIY Videos here about the middle of the page...Teleflex mechanical steering

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/how_tos.do


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

yah the rams stuck good. barely can turn it by sticking a screw driver through the hole and turning it.

just need some lube

thanks a lot. Ill keep you posted


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Personal recommendation, when you buy your new cable
get one of these to go with it, or a similar product...protect your investment

http://www.steersman.com/


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

which way would i work the ram out? towards the cable or other way?


----------



## logandorn (Nov 27, 2010)

dont know how or what but its fixed... everything works. cant get the ram out anymore. its connected. putting money aside for a new one anyways just in case


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey lojjjan,

I have a CS with a Honda 50 and had the same problem a little while ago. My steering was stiff, then after about three weeks of no use became completely stuck. Here's my post:
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1254275869/0

Brett's links there are very informative (as always). I elected to use a dealership because I was not confident that I wouldn't make the problem worse than it was before. To make a long story short, I took it into a place for a steering overhaul and they found a way to just loosen my ram arm and my steering is fine. Luckily, they only charged me like 1/2 hour of labor (McDuffie's in Lake City for any of you North Central Florida members) and I really appreciated their honesty. Point is, take some time to evaluate the situation, and find a way to carefully loosen the ram arm if possible. I recommend heat, if used in the right way. I bought a Bernz-o-matic this week to help me extract some bearings from the steering arm of my ATV and I was amazed at what a little heat would do.


----------

